# Mein Hel - X Filter



## bollesennenhund (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

einige meiner Koistammtischkollegen schwärmten von dem Erfolge ihres Hel X Filter in Bezug auf Wasserqualität, da hab ich mir eine 300ltr Regentonne geholt, Schüppe für Schüppe ein Loch im Filterraum gebuddelt und mir meinen Hel X Filter selber gebaut. Ich bin von der Verbesserung der Wasserqualität begeistert.
Ein paar Bilder stelle ich dazu.

Grüße


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Servus Paul



Hätte zum schwarzen __ Hel-X 14 50l weißes dazugemischt ... siehst die Besiedelung der Bakis besser, funktioniert aber natürlich auch so ...


----------



## robsig12 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Servus Paul, 

hast Du das wegen dem klarem Wasser gemacht, oder als Biostufe gebaut?


----------



## Kaje (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Hallo Paul,

schön gemacht - sieht gut aus!
Wobei ich da eine kleine Anmerkung hätte:

Wie ich dies anhand Deiner Bilder beurteilen kann, ist der Wasserzulauf zu dieser __ Hel-X Tonne von oben und der Wasserablauf zum Teich auch im oberen Bereich über einen Flansch mit Ablaufrohr gestaltet.. mit anderen Worten, liegen der  Zu-und Ablauf sehr nah beinander und erzielt meiner Meinung nach nicht die Effektivität, als wenn diese weiter auseinanderliegen, damit das Hel-X besser durchströmt werden kann.

Daher würde ich bei Deiner Hel-X Tonne folgendes leicht abändern und läßt sich mit wenigen Handgriffen auch einfachrealisieren. Das Zulaufrohr würde ich verlängern, sodaß dieses fast bis zum Boden Deiner Hel-X Tonne steht.. somit durchströmt das zu filternde Wasser Dein Filtermedium Hel-X gleichmäßig von unten nach oben und nimmt nicht den kürzesten Weg zum Ablauf.


----------



## bollesennenhund (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Servus Helmut,

kann ja noch nachträglich dazu gegeben werden, danke für den Tip.

Servus Robert,

hauptsächlich wegen der Biologie.

Hallo Jens,

hab ich schon geändert, Zulauf ist bis fast zum Boden verlängert.

Dahinter hab ich mir dann noch einen Ozonfilter gebaut. Hael X Filterablauf in den Ozon und dann in den Teich.

Grüße an Euch Paul


----------



## Creature (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Wo kann man günstig derartige Tonnen und derartige Mengen __ Hel-X erhalten?


Gruß Martin


----------



## bollesennenhund (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Hallo Martin,

die Tonne habe ich im Baumarkt gekauft, z.B. Obi, Hellweg usw., den Hel X habe ich über Ebay beim Sprick`s Gartenzentrum GmbH, www.sprickgmbh.de , gekauft. Da muß Du sehen, wo es zur Zeit am günstigsten ist.

Grüße Paul


----------



## robsig12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Der User sascha73 vertickert das __ Hel-X auch sehr günstig. Habe selber bei ihm schon ein paar Liter erworben.

Zur Sache mit dem Ozon nach dem Biofilter, wäre meiner Meinung davor besser aufgegoben.
Weniger arbeit für den Bioteil + mehr Sauerstoff für die Bakterien wären hierfür die Gründe.


----------



## mattyes (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

hallo paul
sieht gut aus dein filter. die tonne aus dem baumarkt und wo bekommt man die passenden flansche um die ht verrohrung zu realisieren?
vielen dank und viele grüße aus zörbig
mathias


----------



## schnubbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

ich würd mich gern auch noch mit einer Frage dranhängen. Bin derzeitig noch mit der Planung beschäftigt. Kannst Du mir sagen welche pumpe Du für dein System benutzt?

Vielen Dank

Stephan


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Hey Leute, 
ihr müsst mal auf das Datum achten wann die Beiträge geschrieben wurden, und wann Paul zuletzt überhaupt geschrieben hat, sieht so aus als wäre er fast ein Jahr nicht mehr aktiv gewesen!
macht doch euren eigenen Thread auf mit vielen Bildern dann wird euch schnell geholfen!!


----------



## rustiko (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

auch wenn hier lange nix los war, 
habe auch ein filter ähnlich gebaut, nur größer, hatte da noch ne große betongrube zur verwendung übrig.
wo ich eigentlich hinnwill ist, das ich unter umständen einen kleinen vorrat an __ hel-x zu verkaufen hätte.
wären so ca geschätzt 1000l....
preis müßte ich noch mal absprechen mit meinem lieferranten.
einfach mal nachfragen,


----------



## bollesennenhund (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Hallo mathias,
ich hole mir mein Zubehör z. B. beim Filterzentrum Unna, http://www.wgboelstorf.de/.

Hallo Stephan,
1 OASE 8.000 ECO Pumpe für den Skinner und 1 Pond ECO Plus Pumpe 20.000 für den Trommelfilter.

Hallo rustiko,
leider hat meine Gesundheit nicht so mitgespielt, musste mich einige Zeit sehr schonen und dann hänge ich auch nicht jeden Tag vor der Kiste, hab zu viel zu tun, hab den Kammerfilter gegen einen selbst gebauten Trommelfilter ausgewechselt, die ganze Anlage verkleidet und im Herbst kommt noch ein Amalgam UV dazu, deswegen ist der Trommelfilter noch nicht ganz verkleidet.

Im Übrigen, das Thema mit Koi oder Kois hatten wir schon einmal, wer auf Stil und Rechtschreibung sehr großen Wert legt, sollte sich lieber in einem Deutsch Forum aufhalten. Ich schreibe und sage auch immer Koi`s.

Grüße an alle
Bollesennenhund.

Gehört nicht zur Sache, aber mein Gr. Schweizer Sennenhund, Bolle, wird am 30. 06. 2012, 12 Jahre, alt.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

echt witzig wie *meine Signatur* immer ernst genommen wird 

habe doch nur den Leichenschändern gesagt das Sie lieber ein Thema selber aufmachen sollen als in alten Themen zu schreiben wovon der Ersteller schon laaaaange nicht mehr online gewesen ist..

aber weils so schön war, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDAwUImV8JY 0:09-0:13 

und http://212.112.241.31/koi/cms/index.php?id=1315

schöne Filteranlage hast du da, und vom Hund kannst du ja mal im Hundethema Bilder hochladen!
:smoki


----------



## mattyes (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Danke Paul schau ich gleich mal rein ;-)
Viele Grüße Mathias


----------



## mattyes (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Hallo Micha
ich will mir einen 200 l Filter bauen, Wieviel braucht man von dem __ hel-x ?
Gruß Mathias



rustiko schrieb:


> auch wenn hier lange nix los war,
> habe auch ein filter ähnlich gebaut, nur größer, hatte da noch ne große betongrube zur verwendung übrig.
> wo ich eigentlich hinnwill ist, das ich unter umständen einen kleinen vorrat an hel-x zu verkaufen hätte.
> wären so ca geschätzt 1000l....
> ...


----------



## frido (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

Flansche in allen möglichen Größen und Varianten bekommst du z.B bei koidiscount.de oder auch bei ebay. Um die Verbindung herzustellen, nur PVC oder KG Rohr in den Flansch einkleben und von da aus mit HT Steckverbindung weiterarbeiten. HT läßt sich nicht in den Flansch einkleben.
Die Größe der Pumpe richtet sich nach deinem Teichvolumen und dem vorhandenen Fischbesatz. Als Faustregel bei Fischbesatz: Teichvolumen aller zwei bis drei Stunden durch den Filter. Bei einem 10.000 liter Teich würde ich eine 6000er Pumpe verwenden. Durch Reibungsverluste und Förderhöhe kommen vielleicht noch 3000-4000 liter im Filter an und das sollte passen-es sei denn, du musst extreme Höhen oder Entfernungen überbrücken.

200 liter Tonne reichen 70-80 liter __ Hel-x locker aus.


----------



## admh (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Hel - X Filter*

70-80l
Daran habe ich mich auch orientiert.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36281

VG

Andreas


----------

